# rockwell model 34-440 10" contractor saw



## sbaldauff (Jan 13, 2011)

I have recently purchased a rockwell 34-440 cotractor saw. I was infromed when I purchased it that it runs on 3 phase power. The saw has a sticker on the side that state 208 volt. The motor model is a 62-042 Rockwell, which apears to be singal phase per the ID tag. But it has a 3 phase magnetic switch, it has two boxes (one on each side) the one on the Right if looking at the saw from the front is were the power supply comes in. In this box the there are 2 main power feeds coming in. One with a 10/3 220 cord end. This wire goes to a little 3" x 3" elctriacal component. The come out the other side of the component to what apears to be a 110 out let to run a router mounted under the table on that side of the saw. Then 2 small gauge wires (a red and a white wire) go from this component to the box on the other side of the saw along with the other main power feed coming into the box (this one having a twist lock 3 prong cord end). the 2 small gauge wire go from the box on the left of the saw to the on / off switch on the front of the saw and then back to the block inside the box on the left side of the saw. Then 3 wires go from the block to he motor. Both the small block on the right and the larger block on the left of the saw have 3 main conectors for power in and 3 for power out (6 each). The center conctor of each is not wired. I would assume this is were the 3rd wire for 3 phase should be wired. I had tried it wired for 220 and it runs for 5 to 10 seconds then pops the thermal breaker on the motor and it does not apear to reach full spead. Does any-one know what I have here?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day 
Steve
Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Steve and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Sounds like you have a potential mess on your hands, Steve. Three-phase 220v is not typical for contractor's saws, so one would assume that a prior owner did the conversion. Whether it was done correctly is a question for a qualified electrician accustomed to working with motor wiring, and is there to actually see the wiring.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Steve welcome to the RouterForums. Glad to have you join us.


----------



## brucecam (Apr 5, 2011)

I have the exact saw, which is not 220 or anything but 110. I used it a lot several years back, then it was dis-assembled and crated while we moved several times and I'm just putting it together, as we've just bought a house (last Fri). I'm looking for the one missing piece- a motor mount, but have the electrical switch/motor intact and will photograph and annotate for you and send jpgs to an email address if you like. Let me know.


----------

